# 2 seniors in Greenville, SC



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

there are 2 senior goldens in Greenville county animal shelter ,in Greenville S.C...again..both dumped..one male ,one female...anyone please post their photos?I sent the link to Karen..hopefully she can post them...they are gorgeous!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you post the link here?
I checked and found this on a male:
*Animal ID*10570536 *Species*Dog *Breed*Retriever, Golden/Purebred *Age*10 years *Sex*Male *Size*Large *Color*Golden/White *Spayed/Neutered*







*Declawed*No *Housetrained*Unknown *Location*Receiving Dog Kennel *Intake Date*5/27/2010 

No picture.
I can't e-mail from home. They are in foothills golden retriever rescue's area. Can you e-mail them?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

and here is Lilly the female:

*Animal ID*10570627 *Species*Dog *Breed*Retriever, Golden/Chow Chow *Age*10 years *Sex*Female *Size*Large *Color*Golden *Spayed/Neutered*







*Declawed*No *Housetrained*Yes *Location*Receiving Dog Kennel *Intake Date*5/27/2010 

Some people are awful. The owners could have contacted a rescue group instead of just taking these seniors to a shelter.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't find pictures, but could help transport since I live in Greenville.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Did anyone email the foothills golden retriever rescue?


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

yes,I just did..hopefully they can help them.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

just got an email back...they are already working on them...they are awesome!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good news. I hope they let us know when or if they get them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Two Senior Goldens*

Hi, Luna

What rescue said they will be working on them. Just got an email they'll be put to sleep on June 2nd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR has received a few messages about these two Goldens-I have contacted the Intake Coordinator with Foothills GR Rescue to get confirmation they are taking these two. I will post an update when I have the info.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

It was Foothills that said they were working on them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got this wonderful email*

I just got this WONDERFUL EMAIL!
Thank you to all of you who tried to help them!!


From: Melissa Gray [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 9:02 AM
To: 'Traci Richard'
Subject: RE: Greenville,SC-2 Purebred Senior Golden Retriever's 1 Stray and 1 O/S-Both PTS Dates:06/02/10-Wednesday



Happy Memorial Day! The two Goldens at Greenville are safe! Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue and Lowcountry Golden Retriever Rescue are taking these two! 



Blessings,

Melissa





www.melissagraydesign.com
843.224.8242



Ask me about Daisy's Place Retriever Rescue -

www.daisysplace.org 

dedicated to saving and finding loving

homes for abandoned Retrievers


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is just wonderful!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news Karen!! Thanks to all that helped these pups.


----------

